# computer won't boot up



## bauer9 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey guys...tks for help with my router 

I got another problem here,it is as follows:



I just dl'd sp3 and restarted it and now it won't boot up,I can't boot up in safemode or any of the options that r there

Any suggestions on how I can get back to my desktop to restore my pc to an earlier date?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

closed duplicate

beinmg helped here
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/765772-computer-won-t-boot-up.html


----------

